# 1st grow... indoors



## Locked

Well it's my first grow indoors on a limited budget that seems to get bigger and bigger as i realize just how much is needed to do this properly... Bought some seeds online 1st...which was a mistake because having the seeds and no DWC hydro setup at the time left me bored and I germinated 2 of the "free" bonus seeds that were thrown in with the purchase in soil... I had these under 100 watt cfl's i bought from Lowes setup in one of the bathrooms until I cld come up with a grow cabinet...(my wife is very cool as she let me get away with this..lol) then the dwc kit came and I bought a cabinet from Lowes as well and put the 2 in soil in there with the hydro setup...I germinated 4 dutch dope seeds and put them in rockwool cubes in the DWC... only 2 took so after a week I germinated 2 more and put those in the 2 remaining cubes...so I pretty much hve 2 in soil at 5 weeks and 2 in the DWC at 2.5 weeks and the other 2 are at about a week... so that is where I am at...

At this point i hve figured out that i need to come up with an area for flowering as the grow cabinet is now too small for 6 plants..(not that I hve sexed them and know they are all female)... but even so I have 2 plants that will provided they are female be ready to flower way b4 the others...So I ordered a 600W HPS with digital ballast from HTGsupply and will create a flowering area in my attic since it is still winter and it's not hot up there now... They have all been vegged with CFL's from another hydro store..(pics included)
Just wanted to get peeps feedback... I know I hve probably made many mistakes but thats ok... this is my first grow and I am willing to make mistakes in order to learn.... Thanks


----------



## kushman44

lookin good so far


----------



## Locked

this is a cpl weeks ago... the 1 plant has just taken off since then... It looks like I am going to need more room... next grow will be feminized lowryders....


Now and then....


----------



## kushman44

wrong face hehe ........:bong:


----------



## Locked

kushman44 said:
			
		

> lookin good so far



thanks....


----------



## kushman44

i you have any questions just ask


----------



## Locked

Moved my Veg cabinet into the attic... figure it will stay cooler up there for the next 2 months or so... took the opportunity to change the water and nutes in the DWC as well... was running 1/4 strength nutes now went to 3/4 strength...

Also need to setup my flowering area tomorrow when my delivery of 600w digital ballast HPS lighting arrives with my mylar from HTGsupply...will shoot some pics when I hve it setup tomorrow... I figure on flowering the 2 in soil in about 2/3 weeks...


----------



## kushman44

Cant wait so to see some pics:smoke1:


----------



## Ay Caramba

all i got to say is epic, keep it up.


----------



## Locked

just checked temps and ph after moving veg cabinet into the attic... everything looks sweet... temps are down over 10 degrees to 79f...and ph from fresh water and nutes is between 6.25 and 6.5... 
Can not wait for my UPS delivery tomorrow with my HPS setup... can't wait for Fridays UPS delivery either... 52 inch Aquos flat screen LCD for the living room...
first thing after setup will be multiple bong hits in front of it while watching Half baked yet again...   :smoke1:


----------



## GeezerBudd

lol-my wife lets me get away with it too.
Did you get the DWC kit from HTG?
Looks like you got a good start there.

Just my thoughts-I'd stay with 1/4 strength for a little longer-(especially with the smaller ones)but thats just MO.

Gb


----------



## 420benny

I agree with GB and small steps in upping the nutes will likely work better than big ones while they are small. Good start, just giving my 2 cents.


----------



## Locked

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> lol-my wife lets me get away with it too.
> Did you get the DWC kit from HTG?
> Looks like you got a good start there.
> 
> Just my thoughts-I'd stay with 1/4 strength for a little longer-(especially with the smaller ones)but thats just MO.
> 
> Gb



Thanks Geez...I got the setup from Stealth Hydro...shipping was very slow but they were ok...

I thought about staying at 1/4 strength nutes or even running straight h2o for a week but I upped the nutes anyway.... I was on the conservative side when mixing the nutes so I am probably closer to 1/2 strength then 3/4... I will keep an eye out for nute burn...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Your pH is too high for hydro.  You need to keep it between about 5.3 and 5.8 for proper nutrient uptake.  Also, I would recommend "burying" your rockwool cubes so that the tops of them are covered with the hydrotron.  Otherwise, algae can grow on the rockwool.


----------



## Locked

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Your pH is too high for hydro.  You need to keep it between about 5.3 and 5.8 for proper nutrient uptake.  Also, I would recommend "burying" your rockwool cubes so that the tops of them are covered with the hydrotron.  Otherwise, algae can grow on the rockwool.



Thanks for the advice...will bury the cubes and use a lil ph down...


----------



## willowgrow

You should paint the walls flat white, or buy a little mylar to throw up on the walls.  That aluminum foil doesn't reflect as well and can create hotspots which will lead to heat stress and problems


----------



## Locked

willowgrow said:
			
		

> You should paint the walls flat white, or buy a little mylar to throw up on the walls.  That aluminum foil doesn't reflect as well and can create hotspots which will lead to heat stress and problems



I hve mylar coming today with my 600watt HPS lighting kit...just waiting on UPS...


----------



## willowgrow

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I hve mylar coming today with my 600watt HPS lighting kit...just waiting on UPS...



Ah, sweet; the plants are looking great man.  I have the same digital 600w system in my room, its a a great light for the price & your plants will love you for it.  Did you go with the cooltube, or a different reflector?


----------



## Locked

willowgrow said:
			
		

> Ah, sweet; the plants are looking great man.  I have the same digital 600w system in my room, its a a great light for the price & your plants will love you for it.  Did you go with the cooltube, or a different reflector?



I got the standard reflector that came with the package... doing this in my attic which right now in February in Jersey is quite chilly which works nice for keeping the grow cabinet temps down... will have to look into a cooltube when the outside temps go up and keeping the cabinet cool becomes a problem... good to hear the 600w system works well... thanks


----------



## GeezerBudd

You're welcome Hamster.
Easy does it man...
(Going to go bury my cubes in a few...)

Latah.
Gb


----------



## Locked

Well got my order from HTGsupply and there was good news and bad news... good news is they were out of the standard 600w HPS bulbs so they upgraded me to an AgroMax high output lamp for free....  The bad news is they screwed the order up by not including a socket set.. so I can't hook it up till I get one. I emailed them and I hope they will do the right thing and ship me one out ASAP... Now I am bummed...:cry:


----------



## 7thG

thats a major bummer man. i can just imagine bein all ready then havin to deal with that. I wanna order from htg because their pretty stealthy but i swear i keep hearin the same thing. they may always fix it but it be a lot easier if they didnt f up so much.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Well, I have probably ordered things from them 10 or so times and other than a broken T5 tube (not their fault), I have never had any trouble with an order.


----------



## Locked

Ok so HTGsupply sent me out the missing socket set Friday when I called them so it shld be here tomorrow... meanwhile I am 90% done with the build on the flowering cabinet in my attic. Got almost all of the mylar lining it and hung the light reflector from the ceiling... got my ph down to between 5.25 and 5.5 and buried the rockwool cubes... The 2 in soil will go into the flowering cabinet tomorrow when the socket comes... they were grown from the free seeds i got when I ordered my dutch dope seeds. They are nice and compact compared to the dutch dope seeds growing in dwc hydro setup... those plants are just huge...at least the 1 is and the other 3 seem to be going that way also...so 6 plants total and I will be happy with 3 females...

flowering box


----------



## Locked

Flowering for my 2 in pots started tonight. Finally got my socket that was missing from my HTGsupply order and started my 2 that are in soil on a flowering schedule with my 600w hps light... 12 hours on 12 off and will start them on bloom nutes tomorrow... it's in an attic so the dark period will be happening while I am at work and the light when I am home so that I can take care of watering etc... was very impressed with how much light the 600w HPS bulb puts off... hopefully I will get lucky and hve 2 ladies... but I will settle for 1...

The reason for the size difference even though they are the same strain and age is the lil gal on the left had a heat problem and dried out and almost died on me...


----------



## blownupnostril

well great thing you revived her SOME SUPER GREEN MOJO FOR YOU


----------



## DutchMasterPuff

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Well got my order from HTGsupply and there was good news and bad news... good news is they were out of the standard 600w HPS bulbs so they upgraded me to an AgroMax high output lamp for free....  The bad news is they screwed the order up by not including a socket set.. so I can't hook it up till I get one. I emailed them and I hope they will do the right thing and ship me one out ASAP... Now I am bummed...:cry:




yea they forgot something on two orders of mines last month. its been ten days since they said they would send it out asap.... they need a new person to fill orders or at least start double checking the orders.


----------



## Locked

DutchMasterPuff said:
			
		

> yea they forgot something on two orders of mines last month. its been ten days since they said they would send it out asap.... they need a new person to fill orders or at least start double checking the orders.



Yeah they must be smokin some real good shiet....


----------



## Locked

So the 4 in DWC are becoming jungle like now.... here are pics


----------



## kushman44

> The reason for the size difference even though they are the same strain and age is the lil gal on the left had a heat problem and dried out and almost died on me...


 
I suggest putting something under your little girls pot to make the canopy even, you want those girls as close to your light as possible or else the bigger 1 will always get bigger, faster then the lower 1, Just a tip, hope it helps, keep up the good work


----------



## Locked

kushman44 said:
			
		

> I suggest putting something under your little girls pot to make the canopy even, you want those girls as close to your light as possible or else the bigger 1 will always get bigger, faster then the lower 1, Just a tip, hope it helps, keep up the good work



Yeah I am having trouble keeping the light close because the 1 plant has gotten so much bigger then the other 3... it's a DWC setup so I am not sure what I can do to prop the smaller ones up...


----------



## kushman44

just stick some type of box(anything really) to bring the top of your smaller plant equal to the top of your bigger plant.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah I am having trouble keeping the light close because the 1 plant has gotten so much bigger then the other 3... it's a DWC setup so I am not sure what I can do to prop the smaller ones up...



Are they all in one container?


----------



## Locked

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Are they all in one container?



Yes it's a 4 plant DWC.....the pic of it is in this thread post #3...


----------



## Locked

I am beginning to think that even though I bought these " Dutch Dope" seeds online from the indoor growing area that they are more of an outdoor strain.. I have looked at a lot of pics on here and have not seen any plants that are as big as these are turning out to be... I am getting low rider seeds next time.. probably auto flowering... these 4 in the DWC are going to get too big I think for an indoor grow... they drink so much water everyday and are quickly out growing my VEG cabinet...


----------



## Locked

Okay here is the latest update... Been flowering the 2 in soil for about a week now and it looks like I hve at least 1 female and it's to early to tell on the other one... I picked up 2 turbo force fans off the net for 10 bucks each brand new... I hooked 1 up in the flowering area and it is working great.. was a good buy.
 My DWC setup has just about outgrown the veg cabinet... I might have to put them into flowering early with the other 2...


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

Looking very nice.
don't be afraid to keep the bottom of your plants trimmed, it will help you maintain them when they start to flower.


----------



## Locked

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> Looking very nice.
> don't be afraid to keep the bottom of your plants trimmed, it will help you maintain them when they start to flower.



By that do u mean cutting off the very bottom lives that hve turned funky?


----------



## kalikisu

hey those are the same fans I use. They are great huh? I put mine right uder my lights pointing up or at light height pointed at,keeps my temps under 80. Oh yeah lovely ladies you got there green mojo


----------



## Locked

kalikisu said:
			
		

> hey those are the same fans I use. They are great huh? I put mine right uder my lights pointing up or at light height pointed at,keeps my temps under 80. Oh yeah lovely ladies you got there green mojo



Yes thats exactly what I am doing with the fan... I point it right up at the light and keeps the temps cool.... thanks for the green mojo...


----------



## Locked

So I now know I have a female in soil... kinda knew yesterday but today it's a fact I think... but to my chagrin I think my other plant in soil is getting balls.... I guess I shldnt b surprised.... 50/50
The DWC in the Veg cabinet is off the hook n Saturday I will spend building a slightly larger flowering area for it and the 2 in soil as well... I think I am done with this Veg/Flower thing... just ordered Auto flowering/ Fem/white dwarf buddha seeds...next time I just go with 1 area 24/0.....


----------



## Locked

So I tackled the problem with my DWC getting out of control growth wise tonight instead of tomorrow... I moved them from the Veg cabinet which no longer fit them to the flowering area with the 2 in soil...  no major changes needed to the flowering area other than an adjustment to the door on it and having to tie down the monster in the DWC tub....that thing is off the hook now for sure...


----------



## quontoke

Nice grow... Very nice... I PM'd you


----------



## Locked

quontoke said:
			
		

> Nice grow... Very nice... I PM'd you



PM received and responded to....


----------



## Locked

Well added some bloom nutes to the DWC and tied down the monster of the 4 in the DWC so that the others can get some light as well... The other plant in soil still has not shown itself as male or female after a lil more then a week of flowering... I will check him/her daily to make sure it gets yanked at the first sign of balls...I took pics of the DWC root system to show how crazy it is... they drink like there is no tomorrow...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Looking incredible over there! Your first time is going awsomely.


----------



## Locked

Thanks mental... it has been fun...


----------



## Locked

Not too much to update.... the other one in soil grew ballz and has been pulled from the attic all together...the girl is maturing a bit and the monster in the DWC that my wife has named Nelly has grown so big now that I have had to tie the top down a bit to let others get light and grow....


----------



## Locked

Latest pics....growing buds on the girl in soil....No signs of sex on anybody in the DWC... not even Nelly....oh and pics of my PLANT and my CAT......ON MY BACK....


----------



## Locked

It's been a lot of work but I am starting to see the fruits of my labor...the girl is starting to flower big time now...she also seemed to grow 3 inches over night... she is not even close to being as bushy as what I wld hve liked but it is my first grow and she is my lil girl... I also attached a pic of "Nelly" the DWC monster... believe it or not there are only 4 plants in that DWC and Nelly makes up over half of the space they take up... I tie down one part of her and another starts growing like mad...


----------



## Locked

moved the girl to a bigger pot....She has grown so tall since flowering began...

pics of flowers...


----------



## schoolboy420

looking very nice, dont worry about the bushiness. youll probably have a nice harvest. good luck on the rest


----------



## kalikisu

Eh ham man that is one big a55 plant. I hope that is a lady. I know clones off that will be off the hook.


----------



## Locked

kalikisu said:
			
		

> Eh ham man that is one big a55 plant. I hope that is a lady. I know clones off that will be off the hook.



Thanks bro... still trying to sex that monster... took pics tonight gonna see if anyone sees any pre sex indications....


----------



## Locked

just some pics of the flower on the main cola on my only confirmed female...


----------



## Locked

I had to move the DWC sideways to make more room for the girl who is flowering... sheas having to reach for the light and was stretching way to much... hopefully this will help... still no signs of sex on any of the plants in the DWC....


----------



## kushman44

Looks like females to me


----------



## Locked

kushman44 said:
			
		

> Looks like females to me



Well it wld be sweet if that is true...even if the monster in the DWC is male I wld at least like to get it out of there and give the other 3 in the DWC a chance...but I still got no hairs or ballz on it...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Super nice garden. That is like 10x better than my first grow, haha. Keep it up!


----------



## Locked

Thanks Mental... It is probably mostly beginners luck though...My next grow I will hve a lot more knowledge to use.


----------



## Locked

The Female....


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

What a beautiful lady.


----------



## Dr Haze

Nice plants Hamster Man!    

Well im looking forward to seeing what u make out of it... so far ur the man keep it up :hubba:


----------



## Locked

Thanks Mental and Doctor H... I wish the plants in the DWC wld show sex... It is frustrating waiting so long... I hve some Feminized auto White Dwarfs I want to start up soon but I need to know what I am dealing with in the Hydro first...


----------



## Locked

Well I finally got signs of sex on 2 of the 4 in the DWC... unfortunately they grew balls... so that leaves me with 3 plants... 1 female in soil and 2 unknowns in the DWC... 1 of the 2 in the DWC is the monster "Nessy". I am holding out hope that the 2 of them will be female or at the very least Nessy is... will take pics of whats left of the DWC tomorrow. Here are pics of the females progress for now...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Looks like she's starting to produce some resin. Looking great over there. Too bad about the male, you'll probably end up with another female at least out of the two remaining.


----------



## Locked

Well here is what the DWC looks like with only 2 plants in it instead of 4... still no signs of sex on these 2... also pics of my only confirmed female a cpl weeks into flowering now...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Oh man, it must be very green over there. I'd love to come by and take a look around and we can smoke a spliff and talk about growing cannabis, eheh.


----------



## KeepsTen

Dangg!  That thing is a monster.  I hope it turns female for ya too man.  Thatll be a beautiful harvest.


----------



## Locked

Thanks mental and keepsten... still no sex on the last two... it's getting frustrating... watered the female and took some pics of her in the tub and at the attic entrance...


----------



## Locked

This is my favorite pic I hve taken of my female.... lookin very tasty... me and my wife call this the "icky sticky"... hopefully it will be dripping with the good stuff in another 3 to 4 weeks....


----------



## Locked

Well still no indication of sex on the 2 in the DWC....at least that I can see... I will post pics and see if anyone else can see any...I am really getting frustrated...I don't know much about the strain which is Dutch Dope... maybe they are late bloomers... the males showed a while ago...


Second set of pics are the female and the two in the DWC... I can't believe all of that green from just 2 plants and most of it is from Nessy...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

I don't see any sex either.. what is it going on week 3 or something at 12/12 for those?

I love your garden, its very nice to look upon.


----------



## Locked

Yeah 3 weeks tomorrow Mental....if it wasn't for the fact that the one plant is so huge and bushy and if female wld probably produce some good bud I wld just scrap the whole DWC....


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Very strange, hopefully a pro can answer this mistery. Maybe your plants just wanna veg because they LOVE growing? hehe .


----------



## Locked

I am not sure what cld be going on that the 2 remaining plants in my DWC still have not shown sex.... My PH is good... the dark period is dark and uninterrupted...I am giving them 1/2 strength bloom nutes once a week and watering with plain distilled water the other days of the week... The fact that my female in soil is doing great and 2 of the 4 in the DWC did show sex makes it even more confusing... I guess I will just keep doing what I am doing and hope they show soon.... here is the latest pics... if anyone has any ideas on the sex problem feel free to chime in... thanks


----------



## Locked

Well still no sex on the 2 in the DWC and I think that if I continue to do things like I hve been that I will never see sex.... I know it's not a problem with the 12/12 being interrupted... it's in the attic and it is pitch black up there when the lights are not on... my female in soil is kickin but up there so that rules that out... it's not a PH problem because I hve been checkin that daily... so today on lunch I came to the conclusion that it must be a lack of nutrients... I hve been babying them and using 1/2 bloom nutes once a week... this has to be the weak point. So as of tonight I am giving them 3/4 strength bloom nutes and then next week full strength... I will see if this enables them to show sex...

On a positive note the lady in soil is coming along great...  pics below...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Looking nice over there hamster. Still no sex huh? Very weird... Your flowering lady is looking fabulous biiggg time. How to the buds smell so far?


----------



## Locked

Thanks Mental... Her buds smell real yummy... I can't wait till its time to harvest... but at the same time I will be a lil sad to see her go.... I ordered some cloning hormone with my 400w lighting system for my tent grow... gonna take a few clones so I can keep her with me... as for the DWC yeah still no signs of sex... I really feel like bumping the nutes will do the trick.. it has to be the culprit....


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Harvest time is always the most anticipated event isn't it?  That grow tent of yours is looking awsome by the way. The 400 watt will grow you a very fresh, BIG green garden :hubba: .

Hopefully bumping the nutes up will do the trick. I'm rootin' for ya  .


----------



## KeepsTen

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks Mental... Her buds smell real yummy... I can't wait till its time to harvest... but at the same time I will be a lil sad to see her go.... I ordered some cloning hormone with my 400w lighting system for my tent grow... gonna take a few clones so I can keep her with me... as for the DWC yeah still no signs of sex... I really feel like bumping the nutes will do the trick.. it has to be the culprit....



I dont think theyll start to show sex until they are sexually mature.  Might just be too young still.  Some strains look like it takes 2 months to get there from seed.

Looking great though, hope mine turn out as well as yours have.


----------



## Locked

KeepsTen said:
			
		

> I dont think theyll start to show sex until they are sexually mature.  Might just be too young still.  Some strains look like it takes 2 months to get there from seed.
> 
> Looking great though, hope mine turn out as well as yours have.



Well the males showed awhile ago...and I think its been like 3 months now from seed...the smoke is going to hve to be pretty stellar to get me to grow this strain again...


----------



## Locked

So I hve decided to not update the DWC until signs of sex occur or something pops up that I need advice on... till then it is all about mah Lady in soil...
Her buds are getting quite big and beautiful and she has gotten quite tall... She also smells quite exquisite right now... took her down for a photo shoot and some plain water tonight so here is the pics....


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Wow she's looking as beautiful as ever man.


----------



## Big_Blunt

congrats man, looking real good. You've grown some monsters. I really dig the evolution of your setup.


----------



## Locked

Well it took forever but tonight was the payoff on my DWC plants... both showed as females tonight...pics below As well as a pic of the main cola on my female in soil...


----------



## Locked

Main cola


----------



## thedonofchronic

great cola broski!


----------



## Locked

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> great cola broski!



Thanks Bro...Can't wait to see what it looks like in another cpl weeks...


----------



## KeepsTen

They are looking beautiful!  Glad they showed finally, and they showed female.

Bet thats a relief.


----------



## Locked

KeepsTen said:
			
		

> They are looking beautiful!  Glad they showed finally, and they showed female.
> 
> Bet thats a relief.



You know it... the thought of all that work and waiting just for them to grow balls wld hve sucked... I hope the buds they grow are as monstrous as the plants are themselves...


----------



## chiefALLday

ooooooo yeah, cant wait for sho in 2 weeks, looks like that main cola is gonna fill in rrrrrreeeaaaalllll  nice.

how much water do you feed the girl in dirt( and what stain is it)? 

what are you feeding her with the distilled water(soil girl) ?

and how did the increase of nutes help ? or hurt you think ?


----------



## chiefALLday

ooooooo yeah, cant wait for sho in 2 weeks, looks like that main cola is gonna fill in rrrrrreeeaaaalllll  nice.

how much water do you feed the girl in dirt( and what stain is it)? 

what are you feeding her with the distilled water(soil girl) ?

and how did the increase of nutes help ? or hurt you think ?


----------



## Fulf

plants are looking really healthy, nice job man!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

About	time	they	showed	sex.	That	took	over	3	weeks	of	12/12	did	it	not?	Must	be	stubborn	ladies,	lol.

So	I	hear	you	took	a	clone?	Is	it	under	some	sort	of	humidity	dome	with	rockwool	or	in	a	bubbler	device?	I've	had	a	100%	success	ratio	with	my	clones	thus	far.	I	even	let	one	dry	out	and	turn	to	mush	and	replaced	the	lid	and	she	perked	back	up	over	night!	It	was	incredible.	Did	you	use	razor	blades	or	siccors	to	take	the	cut?


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> About    time    they    showed    sex.    That    took    over    3    weeks    of    12/12    did    it    not?    Must    be    stubborn    ladies,    lol.
> 
> So    I    hear    you    took    a    clone?    Is    it    under    some    sort    of    humidity    dome    with    rockwool    or    in    a    bubbler    device?    I've    had    a    100%    success    ratio    with    my    clones    thus    far.    I    even    let    one    dry    out    and    turn    to    mush    and    replaced    the    lid    and    she    perked    back    up    over    night!    It    was    incredible.    Did    you    use    razor    blades    or    siccors    to    take    the    cut?



Yeah Mental it was like 3 1/2 weeks of 12/12... was about to give up on them... and yeah I took a clone from my female in soil... used super sharp scissors to make the cut under water and then put root tech cloning gel on the cut and put her in soil... no dome or anything. Gonna hope for the best.. it's in the grow tent with the autos...soaking up the cfl light...
Do you think not using a dome will spell disaster? I guess I cld throw a large plastic bowl over it... let me know what you think


----------



## Locked

Fulf said:
			
		

> plants are looking really healthy, nice job man!



Thanks Fulf...


----------



## Locked

chiefALLday said:
			
		

> ooooooo yeah, cant wait for sho in 2 weeks, looks like that main cola is gonna fill in rrrrrreeeaaaalllll  nice.
> 
> how much water do you feed the girl in dirt( and what stain is it)?
> 
> what are you feeding her with the distilled water(soil girl) ?
> 
> and how did the increase of nutes help ? or hurt you think ?



Hey Chief...thanks... She drinks about a gallon of water every 3 days and the water is tap that sits out open for 3 days... As for nutes she gets Bloom nutes from stealth hydro every other watering... I was going on the light side as far as nutes go and she looked like she was starving so I hve upped her to 3/4 and next feeding she will get full strength...


----------



## Locked

Ok... had to feed the 2 GIRLS in the DWC... glad to finally be able to call them that .... so I figured I wld snap some shots since my female in soil has become quite the "model" now... she is filling in in all the right places... 1st  pic is of the 2 in the DWC..hard to believe it's just 2 plants in that DWC...and 1 of them makes up 2/3 of that...  next to last pic is of a bud on my girl in soil...and last pic of my lady....


----------



## GrowinGreen

hamster looks great, that one in flower sure is hairy! you know what you're doing! thanks for the pics


----------



## Locked

Thanks Green...she is becoming quite sexy..hair and all....


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Do you think not using a dome will spell disaster? I guess I cld throw a large plastic bowl over it... let me know what you think




I	think	your	success	rate	will	be	much	higher	with	some	sort	of	dome	to	keep	humidity	levels	high.	I	would	go	with	the	plastic	bowl	if	you	don't	have	a	propogation	thing.	Hows	the	clone	doing	today?	As	long	as	it's	not	a	big	pile	of	mush	you	know	it's	still	alive	.


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> I    think    your    success    rate    will    be    much    higher    with    some    sort    of    dome    to    keep    humidity    levels    high.    I    would    go    with    the    plastic    bowl    if    you    don't    have    a    propogation    thing.    Hows    the    clone    doing    today?    As    long    as    it's    not    a    big    pile    of    mush    you    know    it's    still    alive    .




I made a dome out of a 2 liter coke bottle... do you think this will do? The clone is still alive but does not look as good as it did yesterday...


----------



## Locked

Well just checked on the attic grow and things are looking very nice and very green...  My Queen in soil is putting on some nice weight and the 2 in the DWC are flowering and the growth spurt upwards has begun... they look like they hve grown 4 inches taller over night. They will go to full strength bloom nutes next feeding... The smell from them is getting heavenly. Snapped some pics this time with the HPS on and off...


----------



## GrowinGreen

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I made a dome out of a 2 liter coke bottle... do you think this will do? The clone is still alive but does not look as good as it did yesterday...



you should mist a little water on the sides of that coke bottle


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

:yeahthat: Also	on	the	clone	itself	too.	Things	are	looking	alright	ham.


----------



## Locked

Thanks GG and Mental....


----------



## Locked

Well they might hve taken a long time to show their sex but they are making up for that by flowering pretty damn quickly... and they reek...they don't smell much until you go poking around in the middle of them and then it's like wow.. I just hit a skunk with my car... I had to rearrange them and move my light a bit higher up on the attic ceiling... gave my lady in soil some bloom nutes as well... she is covered in buds... another cpl weeks and she shld be done...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Wow,	great	job	man.	Those	nugs	look	soooo	yummy!


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Wow,    great    job    man.    Those    nugs    look    soooo    yummy!



Thanks Bro...  Judging by the look of my buds how many weeks out do you think I am before it's close to harvest time? I know I hve to go by color of the trichromes but just wondering ball park idea... I guess I shld buy a magnifying glass to start looking at the trichs...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Ballpark	guess...	Two	weeks?	I	am	looking	at	your	tall	flowering	lady.	Maybe	2.5	weeks.	Dunno	for	sure	tho	lol.


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Ballpark    guess...    Two    weeks?    I    am    looking    at    your    tall    flowering    lady.    Maybe    2.5    weeks.    Dunno    for    sure    tho    lol.



Thanks Mental.... I'll hve to hve you over for a sampling of the finished product.... You hve been very helpful and nice enough to stop by and check in on my ladies from time to time... much thanks


----------



## GrowinGreen

they loook beauuutiful, how long in flower are they?


----------



## Big_Blunt

oh my gaaawwwd. Its lookin real proper, cant wait to see the dwc embark on the finish


----------



## Locked

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> they loook beauuutiful, how long in flower are they?



The girl in soil started flowering on Feb 12th... the ones in the dwc hve been on 12/12 for something like 4 weeks.. but it took like a lil over 3 weeks just for them to show sex for some reason...

Thanks for the kind words GG


----------



## thedonofchronic

i dunno bro, i had a few plants on 12 12 for a while
and one of them didnt show its sex till a while ago
it took it like 3 weeks too. almost.
then after that its budding super quickly
after it showed its first pistils, next day was covered with em.

looking great homie


----------



## Locked

Thanks Don...Yeah these seem to be making up for lost time now... they are flowering rather quickly...


----------



## Locked

These 3 pics best illustrate how far along the buds on my girl in soil are...


----------



## Locked

The 1st pic is of all 3 of my girls in my attic grow and it illustrates just how dense and long the main cola is getting... it seems to go from the top to the middle of the plant... the 2nd pic is of the very top of the cola... it looks like I am going to get a real good yield from this plant... now I just hve to hope the smoke is good... I hve no idea what strain it is as it was 1 of my bonus seeds from my initial Dutch Dope buy....


----------



## Locked

Just a quick update on the 2 in the DWC... this is what their buds look like...
Peace


----------



## swiftgt

wow man looks great!
keep up the good work!
my two smaller plants are longer flowering and dont looks as far along as yours!
well id say the soonest you will be harvisting will be about the 12th of april,
8weeks after they where first flowered, but could take longer,
its best to get a cheap scope on ebay,there very cheap,
get a 60x-100x one,
and take a close look at the trich's yourself!
i got some new pics take a look at my G.J!


----------



## Locked

Thanks Swift... yeah I am getting ready to order a scope so I can check on the trich's...


----------



## Locked

Ok some updated pics on the attic grow... took the female in soil down for a feeding with bloom nutes... probably her next to last feeding with nutes since she shld be about 2 weeks out from harvest... will know more when my pocket microscope gets here next week... if the trichs are close will switch to plain water till harvest... took some pics of her next to my arm to show the size comparison of her main cola.. also measured her.. she is 4 foot 3...last pic is of the flowering progress on the 2 in the DWC...


----------



## Locked

It is killing me that I hve this yummy girl up in my attic with all sorts of yummy buds on her and I hve nothing to smoke...arrrg... waiting on picking up a 1/4 oz tonight... wish my guy wld hurry up all ready... can not wait till I no longer hve to rely on others for my smoke... wish I lived in Cali and cld just go buy some good smoke from the corner store...


----------



## thedonofchronic

i hear ya Lew,
waiting on picking up right now.
and i wasnt aware that you could buy trees from the store in cali.

looking good though
and yeah i really cant wait till i dont have to buy trees anymore.
probably wont happen for a while for me though. not enough space to have a constant garden 

:ciao:


----------



## Locked

Hey Don... I am not sure about the specifics but I think all it takes is a Medical Marijuana card in Cali and you are golden... You can get bud or even clones in designated stores... as for a constant garden, do you hve enough space to grow 3 to 5 lowlife dwarfs? I figure once my White Dwarfs hit 45 days I will be starting up another Auto grow...Maybe Hindu Kush next...


----------



## Locked

So I am without smoke tonight since my guy wigged on me and said tomorrow...that's ok... it just reaffirms why I am growing in the 1st place... I don't want to hve to rely on anyone but me... plus it is very fun and has a soothing quality for the soul... 
I think I hve done a fairly good job for my first grow and now I am reading up on harvesting... don't want to screw up what seems to be one of the most important parts of growing...when and how to harvest... 
Not sure but I think 1 more feed with nutes and then plain water and molasses?? Just want to thank everyone who has stopped by and given advice or comments...special thanks to Mentalpatient... Dude you hve been very helpful and supportive...


----------



## swiftgt

sorry to hear that dude,
id offer some of mine but i think your abitaways from me!
but wooooooo man that cola is huge! mega huge!
i wish mine was as big! how much do you think youll get from it?
nice arm by the way!
which scope did you get?
i got the 420 scope for $15 its great for the money,
yea harvesting is a very important time, so is the drying and curing process,
ive being doing alittle reading myself, so much info to take in!
well all the best man, 
and keep the cool pics comming!


----------



## Locked

Hey Swift... I am good now...just hooked up with my guy and smoked a lil bit...yeah the cola is way bigger then I cld hve imagined it wld hve grown...as far as yield I hve no clue... this is my 1st grow and I don't hve an eye for telling yet...I got a 30x pocket microscope off Amazon for like 7 bucks free shipping...getting ready to go into the attic and check on the grow now...will post pics in a bit...


----------



## Locked

Just checked in on the attic grow and the 2 in the DWC needed 1.5 gallons of water and hve almost caught up do my girl in soil as far as height goes... My female in soil has stopped getting taller for sure and is now getting fatter... 
She shld be under 2 weeks till harvest now.. not sure if I shld give her 1 more feeding with nutes or just switch to plain water from here on out...she is becoming quite the sex symbol now... she is getting plump in al the right places... 

First 5 pics are of the 2 dutch dope plants in the DWC..including a pic of the now forming cola on 1...pic 6 is of everyone in the attic..7 and 8 are the girl in soil... and the last pic is of my cat... posted just for the hell of it... oh his face has been partially obscured to protect his identity and hence mine also...


----------



## GeezerBudd

Hey hamster,
Just popping in and wow! that is a beauty of a plant!!

Later man.

Gb


----------



## Locked

Thanks Geez...I hope she smokes as well as she looks....


----------



## Locked

Just caught this on one of the pics I took tonight... looks like the 1st signs of the pistils turning brown...hard to see but look at the very edges of a few...top left portion of the pistils


----------



## thedonofchronic

i got that too, but mine is worse
is that a bad sign


----------



## Locked

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> i got that too, but mine is worse
> is that a bad sign



That shld mean the bud is ripening and getting closer to harvest...


----------



## thedonofchronic

oh for real? thanks dont know why ive never heard that
im only about half way though.
im really really hoping these nugs ive got start gettin pumped up in the last 2 weeks or so. i want it to start filling in more.
frusterating...


----------



## Locked

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> oh for real? thanks dont know why ive never heard that
> im only about half way though.
> im really really hoping these nugs ive got start gettin pumped up in the last 2 weeks or so. i want it to start filling in more.
> frusterating...



I noticed my girl started to plump up about week 5..and this last week she stopped growing taller and got wider...Here is some GREEN Mojo for you...hope they fill out soon


----------



## swiftgt

hay hamster,
nice pics, it looks like a crazy dmc jungle in there!
loads of growth!
yea its a good thing that the pistils are turning golden brown!
but is no real indication of it being ready,
so dont worry its natural,
hay hamster did you get a chance to have a look with your scope yet?
it should look fairly amazeing!
my pittils have being brown the lastfew days but the trichs are still 95% cloudy and maybe 1% amber!
harvest to suit what type of buzz you like,
harvesting early eg mostly cloudy trichs  more thc less cbd and a racing high
harvest later eg mostly amber trichs to get a couch lock buzz,
sorry if you have heard this already!

myself i like a super couch lock buzz with the racing thought effect with a bit of the spins thrown in!
what type of buzz do you guys like, hamster?,chronic? anyone else?

nice cat hamster! ah pet identity protection, good idea!


----------



## Locked

I shld get my scope any day now...ordered it from amazon...as for my preferred type of buzz... I like energetic head high most of the time...body high before bed....


----------



## thedonofchronic

thanks for askin,
it varies.
mostly ill like a nice mental high.

but really, i get different quantites to smoke everyday and i just like to have the change. i dont usually like to smoke the same strain over and over.
got a mad high tolerance


----------



## Locked

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> thanks for askin,
> it varies.
> mostly ill like a nice mental high.
> 
> but really, i get different quantites to smoke everyday and i just like to have the change. i dont usually like to smoke the same strain over and over.
> got a mad high tolerance



I noticed my tolerance has gone way up as well...I used to get a good buzz off a single hit... now it takes quite a few... the stuff I got last night is quite dense and moist and has a great cerebral high... smoked some before bed last night and laid in bed with my eyes closed seeing all sorts of colors... real nice shiet but I wish I didn't smoke it before bed...lol


----------



## Locked

Just checked on the attic and holy sheep:holysheep: The female in soil has gotten so fat that the the whole thing is leaning... I wonder how much yield I am going to get off this cola when it is all said and done???


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

:shocked: Very	impressive	cola!	That	thing	is	massive.	Great	job	ham.
Dry,	that	thing	will	probably	weigh	like...	15-20g's	maybe?	That's	my	guess	anyways,	lol.


----------



## swiftgt

id say you could have 30g or so dry,
place bets nowwwww!
looking good man!


----------



## Locked

Thanks Mental and Swift... I can see the finish line in the distance...I can't wait to smoke this baby...


----------



## Locked

Just 1 pic of the 2 plants in the DWC... as you can see they are growing taller very quickly now that they are flowering... it's hard to believe there is only 2 in there....


----------



## Locked

Starting to see more brown pistils.... can't wait to get my pocket microscope and look at the trichs...


----------



## swiftgt

yea, looking real nice man,
a scope is not only an important tool for a grower,
you can get hours of entertainment,just looking at your buds
its some crazy s**t!
you'll love it!


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> yea, looking real nice man,
> a scope is not only an important tool for a grower,
> you can get hours of entertainment,just looking at your buds
> its some crazy s**t!
> you'll love it!



Bro is there a trick to using it? It came today and it is hard as hell to keep it steady and see the trichs....I got a quick glimpse and they are mostly cloudy and I saw no amber ones.... but what a PITA....


----------



## swiftgt

no, no real tricks really,
its just down to getting used to your scope and the focus,
if you want to realy get used to it i would suggest first to take a tiny leaf from one of your buds (dont worry just its just a tiny leaf!)
get into somwhere bright, and put the tiny leaf on some white paper on table,
then just put the scope on the table over the leaf and mess with the focus untill you can see clearly,
oh and make sure you are zoomed out all the way at first!
when you get the hang of it, you will be able to just put the scope up to your plants buds and see them close up!
but remember, i can use my scope perfectly but i would still prefair to take a small piece off to have a better look, it just works better!
good luck!
oh and any questions?


----------



## Locked

Ok so I am getting better with the scope and it looks like about 80% of my trichs are cloudy and the rest are clear..with no amber ones yet... I also noticed from getting in there and messing with the buds that they smell kind of like fruit gum...very delicious... I figure I probably hve about a week and am going to harvest when all the trichs are cloudy with a few ambers... My question is.. do I stop watering her and let her dry out or do I continue watering with plain water and no nutes??


----------



## swiftgt

keep watering as usuall without nutes.
pm sent.


----------



## Locked

Thanks Swift for all your help...good lookin out...


----------



## thedonofchronic

yeah HL thats some nice lookin bud
gimme a smoke report with some pics when the time comes
dont forget that dry weight


----------



## Locked

I only wish I knew what strain she is... because the buds smell just like fruit gum....oh man... I looked at some trichs and hve a small population of amber..so I might hve to go earlier then I had planned....It's just weird because my buds don't look like other pics I hve seen on here...they still look like they are juicy and can plump up a bit more...


----------



## Locked

This is how much the DWC has caught up in height.....I think this strain is just too big for my indoor area...


----------



## swiftgt

huh, looks like some sort of crazy jungle in there!
dwc is quite impresive!


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> huh, looks like some sort of crazy jungle in there!
> dwc is quite impresive!



Thanks Swift...it gets more jungle like every day...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

When's	harvest	time	for	the	tall	plant	again?	She	does	look	like	she	can	gain	a	bit	more	weight	under	that	400	watter.	Looking	great	as	always	ham.


----------



## Locked

So I clipped off a bud that was showing some amber trichs on it and it is now hanging in the closet downstairs...I will check the other buds everyday and might start harvesting a little at a time each day this week...and take the main cola down Friday or Saturday.... also bought a soil meter that measures ph, light and how moist the soil is....


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> When's    harvest    time    for    the    tall    plant    again?    She    does    look    like    she    can    gain    a    bit    more    weight    under    that    400    watter.    Looking    great    as    always    ham.



I am starting to see amber trichs so I think it needs to be harvested this weekend at the latest Mental...maybe i am just being paranoid about the thc degrading... but this is my first grow so I hve nothing to go on but what information I hve gathered from here... I wld like to hve more of a cerebral high then a body/couch lock high.... I don't see anymore clear trichs...what do you think?


----------



## 420benny

Howdy! I know I am late to the party, but the buds just don't have that finished look. They can fatten up some more for you. Are the amber trichs light amber or real amber? I vote for a week's reprieve and you have a nice grow!


----------



## Locked

Hey 420... Thanks for stopin in... And you know what they say...better late then never...and I agree.. I look at my girls buds and they look great but they don't look like the pics I hve seen on here of finished buds....I am going to sit on her for a week at least and not let a cpl of amber trichs spook me....


----------



## 420benny

My girls sat for 2 weeks with 5% amber.


----------



## Locked

420benny said:
			
		

> My girls sat for 2 weeks with 5% amber.



Very good to know 420...thanks


----------



## Locked

She continues to chubb up and will get a stay of execution for a while....she is sooo top hvy that when I put her on my toilet seat she almost tipped onto the floor....


----------



## thedonofchronic

jesus
thats a monster...


----------



## GrowinGreen

lmao it really is, isn't it?
It's filled out soo nice HL- like 1 huge cola!

Thanks for the pics- it kind of reminds me of my ex

Strain is unknown right? I get so confused after looking at all the journals!


----------



## Big_Blunt

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG CHRONIC. SO JEALOUS. Enjoy that dude mad props on a fantastic grow, that looks soooooooo nice.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Breath	taking.	Wonder	how	much	she	weighs!


----------



## swiftgt

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!
what the hell happened to your plant!
it changed from being nice and big, to a crazy monster bud!
dam, thats nice,
so will we have a  go guessing how much it will weigh dry?!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

My	guess	would	be	dry	28	grams	or	something	.


----------



## GrowinGreen

I'm gonna say much higher than that  ~70g -but really I have no idea, I'm bad at this game


----------



## Locked

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> lmao it really is, isn't it?
> It's filled out soo nice HL- like 1 huge cola!
> 
> Thanks for the pics- it kind of reminds me of my ex
> 
> Strain is unknown right? I get so confused after looking at all the journals!



Thanks GrowinGreen... and yeah the strain is unknown.. this is from a bonus pack of seeds I got from my first order of beans... 20 bonus beans came with 10 Dutch Dope beans..which is what is growing in the DWC...I hve 18 bonus seeds left... I just hope there are more of her in there...


----------



## Locked

Thanks Mental, Growin, Swift, DON and Big Blunt...I can't believe how fat she has gotten either... I am going to give her to at least Saturday and maybe a bit longer...420 is right... the buds don't hve that finished look to them yet... I will dig out my digital scale from the attic and make sure I get weights on her when she does come down...
Oh and Mental I got my Rapid Rooter kit and my humidity dome today..so I am going to gve cloning another go in a day or 2...Hopefully I don't kill any more clones....


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

You	got	a	humidity	dome?	Great	stuff!	I	like	them	because	they	are	super	easy	to	use	and	keep	cuttings	alive.	Plus	it	smells	great	when	you	lift	the	lid	and	you	get	this	nice	wiff	of	the	condensation	and	vapours	and	whatnot.	MmmmmmMmmm!

Heres	the	dome	that	I	ended	up	buying	last	year:


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> You    got    a    humidity    dome?    Great    stuff!    I    like    them    because    they    are    super    easy    to    use    and    keep    cuttings    alive.    Plus    it    smells    great    when    you    lift    the    lid    and    you    get    this    nice    wiff    of    the    condensation    and    vapours    and    whatnot.    MmmmmmMmmm!
> 
> Heres    the    dome    that    I    ended    up    buying    last    year:
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showfull.php?photo=2426



That one looks sweet..... this is the one I got>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=108168&d=1239062445


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Nice	nice.	Looks	good.


----------



## swiftgt

nice prop's guys, i use a 12w heated prob myself, works good as its nearly always too cold to get cutting and seeds to start in my veg room!


----------



## Locked

Hey Swift.. I might get a heating pad for under mine... I tried cloning my girl in soil a cpl weeks ago and it didn't go well at all.. I was not properly prepared... This time it will go well i think...


----------



## swiftgt

not too worry im sure you'll work it out,
it took a few attemps for me to get it right as well,
but its like riding a bike once you figure it out,its easy!


----------



## Locked

Thanks Swift...


----------



## Locked

Just a cpl pics of the attic grow and as you can see the fat gurl really stands out like a sore thumb .... and the last pic is of her bud development...if anyone wants to chime in on how much longer they think before harvest feel free... they still don't hve that finished look yet...but boy do they smell yummy...


----------



## swiftgt

loving the budporn man!
did you get a chance to have a look at those files?


----------



## swiftgt

did you get a chance to cheak the trichs yet?


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> loving the budporn man!
> did you get a chance to have a look at those files?



Yes I did... good stuff.. thanks bro... I also checked out that torrent and will download it as soon as I free up some space on my puter...


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> did you get a chance to cheak the trichs yet?



Yeah I am getting pretty good with the pocket microscope and they are mostly cloudy with a few light amber... the best part of checking on them is when you put the scope in on the buds it makes them give off this super strong fruit gum odor that is intoxicating....


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

That	is	such	a	sexy	looking	cola.	*drools	on	keyboard*.


----------



## Big_Blunt

so fat, thick, and hairy= dead sexy female. Absolutely Gorgeous dude your patience is definitely paying off


----------



## Locked

Big_Blunt said:
			
		

> so fat, thick, and hairy= dead sexy female. Absolutely Gorgeous dude your patience is definitely paying off



Thanks Big Blunt.... the patience part is not easy for me which is why when it comes time to grow my next strain I will most likely grow some autos as well.. I love how fast everything happens with autos but at the same time it's nice to grow a big, fat, thick, hairy monster... I think next up will be strawberry cough or chocolope or White Ice...maybe all 3...
*
*


----------



## swiftgt

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah I am getting pretty good with the pocket microscope and they are mostly cloudy with a few light amber... the best part of checking on them is when you put the scope in on the buds it makes them give off this super strong fruit gum odor that is intoxicating....



yea my bigbud trichs are still 95%cloudy with maybe 1% amber,
its like its stopped in time for the last week!
yea i love looking at them through the scope,very intresting and the smells are great too!
my bigbud smells kinda strong lavender type smell:hubba:
and the other two plants i have flowering have a kinda skunky musty smell,they smell quite strong!
so when are you harvesting it?


----------



## Locked

Hey Swift... I don't know when the harvest is going to be...I thought it was going down tomorrow night but my trichs say differently... they are still all cloudy except for a few ambers... it's like they lost steam and are not finishing up...she has not grown an inch in the last 2 weeks... I hve the 1 small bud I clipped that is hanging in the closet... I might go to a quick dry on it and smoke it up and see what kind of high it is...oh and my 2 females in my DWC smell like you ran over a dozen skunks...lol


----------



## Locked

Some bud porn from my gurl in soil.... the last pic is a bit blurry but it shows how dark the hairs hve gotten....


----------



## swiftgt

"I don't know when the harvest is going to be...I thought it was going down tomorrow night but my trichs say differently... they are still all cloudy except for a few ambers."

well it looks like your in the same boat as me!
my bigbud hasnt moved it two weeks!
ive cut a few low small branchs and dryed them
because i was tired waiting!
i put them into a paper bag today.
so wont be long now before i get a taste!


----------



## Locked

Yeah Swift...same boat I guess... I took another bud tonight because it had a good amount of ambers on it but it was the only one... the main cola is all cloudy with 1 or 2 stray ambers... I am "speed drying" the bud I took last week and will sample it tonight with the wifey.... let me know how your taste goes...


----------



## Locked

Well me and the wife did sample a lil last night and it was surprisingly smooth for having been speed dried...it was a little to light and airy though and we blew through the whole bud rather quickly with the bubbler. The high was all head and no body... I think I want more ambers on the future buds for sure... I want a bit of a body high along with a nice head buzz.


----------



## 420benny

Looking good! Waiting on amber is soooooo hard to do.


----------



## Locked

420benny said:
			
		

> Looking good! Waiting on amber is soooooo hard to do.



Thanks 420... It is very hard to just check each day and not see much progress in the amber trich department...
At this point I think my autos in my tent are going to catch up to this grow...you gotta love autos..especially if patience is not your specialty...:hubba:


----------



## Locked

Looks like things hve come to a grinding halt as I wait for the trichs to turn the right color...The buds hairs on the buds are getting darker so I am sure it is only a matter of time before she is ready for harvest. Me and my wife smoked a small popcorn nug that I took off of her last week or so after speed drying it last night and although we got pretty high it was all head buzz and no body at all... so I want to wait for more ambers for sure. I hve a nice size bud hanging in my closet now that I clipped last night...the trichs on it were a lil more amber but the rest of the plant is all cloudy with 1 or 2 light ambers on it. And the main cola is still sexy as hell...


----------



## Locked

For those of you who wonder about the power of Hydro this is a pic from tonight of my 2 females in my DWC... It is hard to believe there is only 2 plants in there... I tied them down for a while and hve been rewarded with what looks like multiple colas coming on strong now...


----------



## smokeytimes

HL this has been one bud porn thread. I give you amd props for doing such a great, awsome job with this grow.  I have maybe a week  before I can get my room started Been slowly building the room and it is almost finished. You have given me a lot of energy to finish my roomeven faster... Here go take a break with this :bong:


----------



## Locked

Thanks Smokey..I appreciate the compliments...Good luck with finishing your room and when you start your grow be sure to start a grow journal so I can pop in and see how you are doing...


----------



## smokeytimes

Sure thing HL.  I have been in there all weekend getting the walls in and taped and muded in.  I am hoping for the Behrs Ultra White Flat white paint tomorrow or tuesday. Then I should feel safe to start my bagseeds in the rapid rooter dome knowing they have a home to grow in. 

P.S. this has been a blast just getting to this point I can't wait for the grow.


----------



## Locked

smokeytimes said:
			
		

> Sure thing HL.  I have been in there all weekend getting the walls in and taped and muded in.  I am hoping for the Behrs Ultra White Flat white paint tomorrow or tuesday. Then I should feel safe to start my bagseeds in the rapid rooter dome knowing they have a home to grow in.
> 
> P.S. this has been a blast just getting to this point I can't wait for the grow.



I know what you mean Smokey... it has taken over my life as far as hobbies go... most nights I dream about growing... It's just a good thing my wife is very supportive and has been great about it... if it was my last wife we wld hve been divorced right after I brought up Marijuana...let alone wanted to grow it...she was anti pot big time...but then again that's why she is my ex-wife...along with other things of course


----------



## Locked

Ok... 8 and a half weeks of flowering on my girl in soil and still hardly any amber trichs... she smells divine though. The 2 in the DWC are mere centimeters from being as tall as her now and hve multi colas..


----------



## Locked

Here is a pic of the DWC and my girl in soil together and a pic of the bud I snipped and is drying in the closet downstairs.... can't wait to smoke it...


----------



## Big_Blunt

tasty lookin bud ya got there


----------



## swiftgt

did you weight it first?
have you desided how you want to dry and cure and fro how long,
or just going to smoke as you go!


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> did you weight it first?
> have you desided how you want to dry and cure and fro how long,
> or just going to smoke as you go!



I am going to weigh it dry and keep a running total on dry weight for the whole plant minus the lil popcorn bud I speed dried and smoked. As for the dry and cure I hve been lookin through all that good info you sent me Swift... I am going to hang it in the closet, then brown bag it, then put it in sealed canisters and burp them everyday...as for how long well that will depend on how quickly they dry in each stage...but I am not going to speed dry anymore buds except for the smallest of popcorn buds...thanks again for all the great info you hooked me up with...


----------



## swiftgt

cool,sounds like you have been reading through that info!
good stuff,
i tend to do the same, i quick dry the small stuff and hang then rest in my wardrope on a pole to dry,with a fan on low speed, but not blowing directly on the buds as i want them to slow dry!
i choped the bigbud!
no probs about the info,im just happy it helped!


----------



## Locked

Yeah it helped a lot Swift... just saw your journal about chopping your bigbud... looks great... and those sativas you hve going are hella wispy... that shld be some good smoke as well...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Great looking little bud you snipped. Shouldn't take too long to dry. That big cola is looking super crazy tasty. Mmmmmm


----------



## Locked

Thanks mental...yeah I m patiently waiting for the trichs to turn amber on that main cola....its taking forever though...


----------



## Locked

Went up into the attic and pulled my top hvy female in soil downstairs for a watering in the tub...I thought she was going to break in two she is sooooo top hvy....took a bunch of pics... Since I hve no idea what strain this is I also hve no idea how long she will flower for... but the hairs are getting really brown now so it shld be soon I hope...


----------



## swiftgt

looking real good man, 
i wouldnt think it should be too long now,
just keep an eye on it with the scope now and then!
yea im gona take some pics of my sativa's in the flower room tomoro as i have moved them so they get 1200w now!
they should start to put on the weight!
there starting to impress me,
and i was going to trow the clones i made of them out, but im glad i didnt now!


----------



## Locked

Thanks Swift...yeah I am checkin the trichs daily with the scope...good for you movin them sat's into your flower room...hope they chunk up for you...


----------



## occg.hydro

that's a sweet lookin' tree you got there! I can't wait to see what the dry weight turns out to be on that monster.


----------



## Locked

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> that's a sweet lookin' tree you got there! I can't wait to see what the dry weight turns out to be on that monster.



Thanks occg... I can't wait to smoke the dry weight on this monster...
I am pretty sure my autos in my tent will be harvested before this gurl is ready to be smoked...but that's ok...it's like a fine bottle of wine... it needs aging...


----------



## Locked

Day 110 or so and nothing has really changed... I hve picked up an amber trich here and there but it is becoming obvious that she is not going to finish anytime soon... don't know the strain but it is most likely a 12 week flowering type... she still has way too many big fan leaves sticking around and her buds are still fresh looking with maybe 50% brown hairs... so I think as of next feeding I will put her back on Tiger Bloom and just go about it with the idea that she will need 12 weeks of flowering... I will of course keep checking the trichs and if they go amber quickly I will be ready... I trimmed some more low popcorn buds off her because I don't feel like calling my guy for some smoke...after smoking a bit of it last night I am positive it needs more time.. I got high but it was very very up with no body high at all... anyway pics...


----------



## swiftgt

i know all about waiting around, i think my two staivas will be finished around the same time as yours!


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> i know all about waiting around, i think my two staivas will be finished around the same time as yours!



..lol...I wld not doubt that Swift... The most frustrating part of bonus seeds is not knowing how long they shld be flowering for... I am just gonna go with my gut on this one and from everything I hve read I think she has at least 2 more weeks to go...not to mention the fact that I hve smoked a bit of her popcorn buds and there is no body high at all... I am going to check her moisture level with my meter tonight and if she needs to be watered then she will also get nutes... I am so glad I also hve autos going in my tent downstairs... it looks like they will almost finish before her as well...


----------



## Locked

Ok... so to take my mind off my female in soil I will pay most of my attention to my step kids ... the 2 females in my DWC that hve been flowering forever but only showed sex 4 weeks ago tomorrow. I hve realized that I hve neglected them as far as updates so lets show their progress... shut out the 600w HPS for a minute or so to shoot some pics.. here they are..



The first pic is everyone in the attic... followed by just the 2 in the DWC... they were tied down for a cpl weeks which is why I guess I am getting multi colas...


----------



## swiftgt

looking good man,
yea a couple of weeks sounds good!
trichs will have time to turn nice and amber!


----------



## Locked

Looked in on the 2 females in my DWC attic grow and snapped some pics after feeding them their Tiger Bloom dinner...Trichs are all cloudy and the colas are coming in nicely now... shld hve loads of smoke on my hands in a month or so...


----------



## swiftgt

yea we'll be over for a visit in about a month or so!
looking good,
so which strain has the most trichs?


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> yea we'll be over for a visit in about a month or so!
> looking good,
> so which strain has the most trichs?



Ok let me know when you are coming.. I will tidy up a bit.. place is a wreck..marijuana growing everywhere...

As for the strain with the most trichs..Not sure but I think it will probably wind up being the Dutch Dope in the DWC... but the gurl in soil has the better smell...I'll take fruit gum over dead skunks any day...


----------



## swiftgt

ha yea im a fan of the fruit smell more then the skunk, and those two sativas
i have are kinda skunky!
im still waiting for my bigbud to be dry!


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> ha yea im a fan of the fruit smell more then the skunk, and those two sativas
> i have are kinda skunky!
> im still waiting for my bigbud to be dry!



You mean you hve not smoked it all already?? lol

I really want to order some Chocolate Thai beans...Do you know of any good ones? I really miss smoking that stuff back in the day...


----------



## swiftgt

a friend grew these,
very nice stuff, 
http://www.headsite.com/chocolope-aka-d-line-dna-genetics-214-p.asp


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> a friend grew these,
> very nice stuff,
> http://www.headsite.com/chocolope-aka-d-line-dna-genetics-214-p.asp



Sweet... and attitude has them Feminized... Thanks Swift.. they are in my next grow for sure...


----------



## Locked

Here is the latest update from the attic grow... I hve my hands full with 2 grows going on but I took some pics tonight... This will be the last attic grow I think till after summer is gone...we had really warm temps here of 90f... and as a result the attic was hot and humid... 89f and 41 humidity... they look good though...
the pics...oh last pic is my cat again outside today on a leash while me and the wife took care of the outdoor gardening..(strawberry, blackberry, raspberry, grape, and peaches) I wish I cld grow the good stuff out there but it is a townhouse area and our neighbors can walk by...


----------



## swiftgt

that is some serious attic of budporn you got there,
loving it!


----------



## Locked

My bonus seed in soil from the attic...10 weeks and 4 days into flowering...you can see at the bottom of her how much of the popcorn buds I hve removed already...almost all of it... didn't realize going into this that she wld need to flower for so long.. so I hve been quick drying it to smoke...  She got her last feeding tonight of nutes... trichs are like 15% amber 85 cloudy... I hope she is done soon...


----------



## Newbud

Now thats a cola lol.


----------



## MindzEye

Great grow here, you should have seen my first grow it was horrible.... Great job!!


----------



## GrowinGreen

hamster- that thing is beautiful! it's just a 3 feet cola!!! did you trim any side branches? beautiful work man


----------



## swiftgt

nice work man,
looks like you could harvest in a week or as soon as your happy its been flushed enough,id give it at least 5days,
yea i see you've had at it! could'nt resist a little taste eh?
dont blame you tho- looks well tasty!


----------



## donkey942

I hope some of my plants look that good in budding, wonderful job.


----------



## Locked

Thanks Newbud, mindzeye, growingreen, Swift and donkey... I appreciate the kind words. 
Swift I didn't smoke all the popcorn bud yet..lol I hve like 4 good nuggets hangin in the closet drying and they will go into the paper bag this weekend...
As swwet and fat as that cola on her is I think the DWC is going to challenge her... I just went up into the attic to check on them and they are packing on the weight themselves...and the trichs on the DWC stalks are all cloudy now with 1 or 2 ambers... I snapped some pics with the HPS off... Hope you guys enjoy a lil bud porn...


----------



## swiftgt

every one loves bud porn!
nice work man,
yea i see what you mean those dwc babys are'nt far behind in size!
so whats next after these, choco time?


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> every one loves bud porn!
> nice work man,
> yea i see what you mean those dwc babys are'nt far behind in size!
> so whats next after these, choco time?



I was just trying too hit your journal up with a reply but the stupid server wld not let me post... I hate that...

As far as what's next...well I am working on a list now... I am going to PM you and see what you think and if you hve any ideas of what to add... And yes Chocolpe is on the list...


----------



## donkey942

I can only hope my garden looks that nice, Im in soil. Well talk to you later.

MYGROW http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38973


----------



## Locked

Took a low bud and the remaining popcorn of the girl in soil as the trichs looked about 30% amber... the weight was about 28 grams or so wet...
pics...


----------



## swiftgt

looking good man!
so how are you going to dry them? quick dry or slow dry?
looks like some tasty stuff!


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> looking good man!
> so how are you going to dry them? quick dry or slow dry?
> looks like some tasty stuff!



I took the smallest pop corn buds not pictured and hve them drying in the oven at 175 degrees F... shld be good to go in an hr or 2...
The others are hangin in the closet (last pic) on fishing line...then in a cpl days they will join the other buds I hve slow drying in the paper bag and then into air tight containers that will get burped daily... When all is said and done and the 5 autos are dried along with the DWC Dutch dope and my girl in soil I am hoping to hve over a pound dry....:hubba:


----------



## donkey942

Congrates, keep em smokin!


----------



## Locked

ok so checked in on the attic grow and to my surprise my girl in soil was ready to come down... like 50% amber trichs and the buds went from smelling fruity to fruity ammonia like... took pics pre-trim and post.... kinda sad to take her down though....


----------



## J-NUEZES

they look awsome. how big is that whole cola?


----------



## swiftgt

cool man!
pics look great!
about time eh!
make sure you dispose of the left over evidence safely! no putting it in the bin!
nice shirt by the way!


----------



## Locked

J-NUEZES said:
			
		

> they look awsome. how big is that whole cola?



Thanks J... it measures 27 inches...


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> cool man!
> pics look great!
> about time eh!
> make sure you dispose of the left over evidence safely! no putting it in the bin!
> nice shirt by the way!



Thanks Swift... I put all the trimmings in my bag of trimmings that will become oil soon... and the shirt is a keeper... has a cool pattern on the back across the shoulders...
Now I just need the Dutch Dope in the DWC to finish up and I can wrap up the attic till after the summer...shld be about 2 weeks till they are close... The autos in the tent will wrap up a lil before that so all my grows shld be done by May 20th... Just in time to put both the 600w and 400w in the tent and start the next grow.... 3 different strains of autos and 2 or 3 regular flowering strains... Thanks for the help picking out the strains...


----------



## swiftgt

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks Swift... I put all the trimmings in my bag of trimmings that will become oil soon... and the shirt is a keeper... has a cool pattern on the back across the shoulders...
> Now I just need the Dutch Dope in the DWC to finish up and I can wrap up the attic till after the summer...shld be about 2 weeks till they are close... The autos in the tent will wrap up a lil before that so all my grows shld be done by May 20th... Just in time to put both the 600w and 400w in the tent and start the next grow.... 3 different strains of autos and 2 or 3 regular flowering strains... Thanks for the help picking out the strains...



cool, so did you see my oil extracting write up on my g.j?
time to find the bits you need,
some 1/2 "  tube 2 nossels some tape and some good gas,
and its oil time!:hubba:
but untill then just dry your trim out carefuly, dont want it to go mouldy in a bag, so make sure it gets good airflow and turn the trim in the bag every day,
no probs about the help
im looking forward to seeing your mega  multi strain auto grow
with 1000w it should kick a*s!


----------



## Newbud

:ciao: :banana: :aok: :yay: :cool2: :lama: :woohoo: :dancing: :headbang2:  :clap:

Must be kinda sad to chop it down bet i bet you carnt wait to fire up soma that cola.
27 inch cola lol, man that sounds nice.
Good work fella


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> cool, so did you see my oil extracting write up on my g.j?
> time to find the bits you need,
> some 1/2 "  tube 2 nossels some tape and some good gas,
> and its oil time!:hubba:
> but untill then just dry your trim out carefuly, dont want it to go mouldy in a bag, so make sure it gets good airflow and turn the trim in the bag every day,
> no probs about the help
> im looking forward to seeing your mega  multi strain auto grow
> with 1000w it should kick a*s!



I looked at the oil extraction write up...I also watched the hash making video on that super torrent you had me download and I think I might go that route... no need for butane and what not...just a screen some cellophane, wet newspaper a rolling pin and a lot of pressure and then into the oven...
I clipped all the buds off the stalk and weighed them up... 186 grams minus all the stuff I clipped and smoked during the grow.. They are gonna sit in paper bags for a cpl days till they are dry to the touch and then into air tight jars I just bought today... my fingers were so sticky from clipping the buds... they were dank and icky sticky....  Took some pics...


----------



## swiftgt

pm sent!
dude be very carefull putting your bud straght into bags, i wouldnt do it myself!
i would hang for at least 3-5 days before bagging!
its just too risky with mould! i have seen half of my mates smoke go mouldy in 24hours!
so you should get around 36g left after drying! nice.
very nice indeed


----------



## Locked

Ok I will make sure to let them hang dry for a cpl days then bag them... got the PM thanks...


----------



## swiftgt

good stuff,
i wouldnt want that evil mould to get your weed too!
all i can say now is to get used to waiting around for it to be ready!
you will get better results the slower you dry it,but too slow and you will get mould!
my weed has finished its hanging phase after 10 days, then in bags 4 about 7 days, then into jars for as long as they stay unsmoked!


----------



## chiefALLday

i say 75 dry final weight, 

we'll c in 2 weels


----------



## Locked

chiefALLday said:
			
		

> i say 75 dry final weight,
> 
> we'll c in 2 weels



I wld be quite happy with 75g dry...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

I missed out on the whole harvest! I didn't know all this happened until now. Awsome job on the harvest hamster. That bud looks smokin.  Props bro! I'd like to see how your oil turns out.


----------



## swiftgt

snoozing on the job mental? not like you!


----------



## Locked

All her buds are dry enough to go into jars now... took a pic...


----------



## thedonofchronic

nice! deep green buds you got there hammy


----------



## Locked

Thanks Don... I wish I cld invite everyone who followed my journal over to try them out.. that wld be really cool...


----------



## swiftgt

yea it would be ultra cool!,
i was thinking that myself when i finished my bigbud grow,
it would be nice to share it with people who would really appreciate the work put into the buds!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Oh wow, great looking buds ham. How do the jars smell when you open them? They look like some nice big buds in there. Yeah, I'd  also love to have a smoke sesh with fellow growers who actually appreciate the work that goes into producing quality bud to smoke .


----------



## Locked

The jars smell like heaven when opened....   Thanks Mental... it's nice to not hve to worry about buying weed anymore....:hubba:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Haha, I said the same thing about not having to worry about weed after my first harvest too! Great minds think alike huh! I can only imagine the bliss you get to smell when that jar gets opened.... mmm mmm


----------



## Newbud

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> it's nice to not hve to worry about buying weed anymore....:hubba:


 
I'll drink, smoke, and whatever else you fancy, to that lol its sweet aint it


----------



## Locked

It's been a while since I updated the DWC grow that is part of my first grow and still going... Seems there is or was a problem... looks like it might hve been nute burn but I see new growth so it shld be ok... here is pics if anyone has any ideas of what it might be if not a nute problem...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Eek, yeah looks like something to do with nutes or something. But at least they're still alive and kicking.


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Eek, yeah looks like something to do with nutes or something. But at least they're still alive and kicking.



Yeah... it's so close to the end.. I don't want to lose them now... they hve been a pain to grow...


----------



## thedonofchronic

yeah looks like what happened to the last girl
i harvested. she went all yellow like that in late flower
remember? for me it was a major ph issue, check your ph
but im betting its a nute problem as well.


----------



## Pothead420

looking good bro


----------



## Locked

Thanks Pothead...


----------



## Locked

So I hve been pretty busy with juggling 2 grows at the same time but I finally got a chance to take a few pics of the 2 Dutch Dope plants growing in the attic in a DWC... Had a PH problem for a bit but Swift helped me out with it and they seem to be growing new growth and fattening up quite a bit....No idea how long till they will be done... this strain has been weird... here are pics:

I hve by accident turned this into a bit of a ScrOG grow by using rope to tie them back...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Not the prettiest plants I've seen, but at least you should get some smoke off them .


----------



## swiftgt

aw thats harsh! lol!
they took a beating alright but they look like there recovering well, id leave them a little longer to flower though,


----------



## Locked

Well now that the hectic holiday weekend is over I can finally get back to updating my GJ's... it didn't feel much like a holiday weekend with numerous barbecues to go to... I had to rely on my black berry to get my Marijuana Passion fix...
So... the DWC in the attic has come back to life with the help of Swift and getting the ph dialed in... I hve lots of new green growth. I took a healthy clipping off of it last night and manicured it and hung it in my now empty closet...all of the Auto White Dwarf is dry and in air tight jars now. Here is a few pics...

1st 2 are off the clipping I took from the DWC... 3rd one is the auto white dwarfs in containers...last one is the Dwarfs and my bonus seed in soil in containers...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Haha, so you finally harvested something off you dwc plants. Great stuff. The bud in the jars makes me want to load up a bowl, lol.


----------



## swiftgt

yea it must have been teriable going to all those bbq's on the weekend!
nice work man, thats some collection of bud you got there, way more then i got......dam!, 
well you reep what you sow!


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> yea it must have been teriable going to all those bbq's on the weekend!
> nice work man, thats some collection of bud you got there, way more then i got......dam!,
> well you reep what you sow!



It was like a damn job... I just wanted to relax... 
You will hve quite the collection of bud yourself in the future... do you still hve any Big Bud left? Or did you smoke it all? lol


----------



## swiftgt

ha yea i guess it can be a pain!
i hope ill have enough to keep me going untill my sativas are done,
i have about an oz left for myself and i have to put away some from my mate whos away at the moment,
it will be tight but i manage it!
i havent bought weed in months and it feels great, like being more free,
or somthing!
so how much weed are you going to let go of?


----------



## Locked

The White Dwarf is such a hit with my friends that if it was up to them i wld hve none left... I had 5 oz's... I hve 22 dry grams stashed in an airtight jar in the back of a closet... got someone to adopt an 8th oz for 50 bucks... they smoked it with their friends and now a cpl people want an oz... 
So far 2 oz's hve gone away for adoption...so that leaves me with a lil over 2 oz's to work with...
Not a real big deal since I hve 42 grams of my bonus seed in soil left also curing...


----------



## Locked

Been harvesting a bit of the dutch dope in the DWC and hanging it in the closet downstairs to dry... they were the side branches that seemed a bit dinged up from the ph problems...me and the wife samples a nice nugget that we speed dried and it was quite tasty and a very nice head high... took some pics


----------



## swiftgt

carefull now, sounds like your getting used to all that extra cash!
if your not carefull you wont have enough left!
i think its happening to me!


----------



## Locked

Yeah Swift.. it's kinda hard when people throw 400 bucks at you... luckily it seems the Dutch Dope in my attic DWC is gonna be quality smoke as well... Ihve made grow related purchases with my new found wealth though... I bought those 2 test pens online and they hve been shipped...shld be here next week...


----------



## Newbud

swiftgt said:
			
		

> carefull now, sounds like your getting used to all that extra cash!
> if your not carefull you wont have enough left!
> i think its happening to me!


 
:hubba:


----------



## swiftgt

good to here you are investing at least some money back into growing,
i think we all could be doing more of that!
glad to hear you think the dec smoke is good!
well you will be surprised how fast you can go through it,
and now with your new bong,oh ill give you about a month!
lol!


----------



## Locked

Well I hve been clipping the smaller branches that don't look like they were regrowing from the ph change... and was going to take down the whole DWC next weekend... well the plan changed as my 600w HPS bulb burnt out tonight....:holysheep: :holysheep:  So I took a pl nice clippings and tomorrow after work the whole thing comes down... the trichs were like 20% amber so its not that big a deal... here is some pics of what I took tonight.. will hve weight and smoke report when they become available.... these are the smaller of the side branches...1st 2 pics are of what is left of the DWC..before the bulb burnt out.. 3 and 4 are of my closet.. now with fat bud hanging to dry once again...


----------



## swiftgt

20% amber... deff time to take it down!
looks nice and tasty, cant wait foe that smoke report!


----------



## Locked

Ok so after 3 hrs of trimming the DWC I am beat and ready for bed...  I now hve a closet full of giant colas... it is impossible to weigh it up right now wet...I wld guess 2 maybe 3 pounds... it is insane... I am just glad it is finally done... I hve realized I like autos better..lol 
I don't know if i will ever grow another strain in the DWC that is not an auto... I am curious what kind of growth I can get on autos in the dwc though...but I will be sticking with soil for my standard strains...at least for a while.
This DWC grow started around Jan 15th 2009 and has ended today. I never expected to hve this grow go this long...

Here are some pics...

1st pic is the colas in a bag... last pic is of my now packed closet...


----------



## Newbud

:holysheep: :hubba: :heart: :headbang: 

 *SWEET *

Now thats some buds man, major pat on the back for that for sure.
The last pic got me drooling  

Any plans to do the auto DWC?
Would be interesting to do a side by side with soil


----------



## Newbud

You could actually beat on someone with bud in 3rd pic man.
*CONGRATS* damn man


----------



## Locked

Newbud said:
			
		

> :holysheep: :hubba: :heart: :headbang:
> 
> *SWEET *
> 
> Now thats some buds man, major pat on the back for that for sure.
> The last pic got me drooling
> 
> Any plans to do the auto DWC?
> Would be interesting to do a side by side with soil



Thanks dude... I appreciate the kind words... this was not a pretty grow for sure... I made a lot of mistakes... but I think I learned a lot from them.
I will do an auto grow in the near future with 2 in the DWC and 2 in soil for sure... I am very curious as to just how big the autos wld get in a DWC setup... This was just 2 plants and I did some tying down which gve me multi colas... I cld not imagine if I grew 4 out in this DWC...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Those colas are sooooo huge. I agree with newbud, you could probably knock someone out with those colas haha.


----------



## Newbud

Youd have a lot of weed i'm sure lol.
2-3 pounds man, thats nuts


----------



## Locked

Newbud said:
			
		

> Youd have a lot of weed i'm sure lol.
> 2-3 pounds man, thats nuts



Lol... I meant it might be 2 lbs or so now... wet.
 I can't weigh it cause my scale is a small digital one... I am sure dry it will be maybe 6-7 oz's...


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Those colas are sooooo huge. I agree with newbud, you could probably knock someone out with those colas haha.



Thanks Mental.... I hope they knock me out when I eventually get to smoke them.... I hve no idea how I am gonna jar this up when it is time....


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Haha, that's a good point. How _are_ you going to jar those babies up? Probably gotta cut 'em down into small pieces or something...


----------



## Newbud

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks Mental.... I hope they knock me out when I eventually get to smoke them.... I hve no idea how I am gonna jar this up when it is time....


 
Thats why mines been goin into large sealable tubs and then into jars when they become available, or smoked


----------



## Locked

Yeah gonna hve to pick up some sealable tubs....


----------



## swiftgt

wow man there some nice buds,
so you final made it eh!
you should have around 10 oz dry so,
so what didnt you like about growing normal saize strains in the dwc,
the lack of room?


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> wow man there some nice buds,
> so you final made it eh!
> you should have around 10 oz dry so,
> so what didnt you like about growing normal saize strains in the dwc,
> the lack of room?



Yeah the lack of space... I mean in a perfect world where it is legal to grow and you cld just set it up in a big space and i guess it wld hve been better...I will use the DWC again but on autos...


----------



## GrowinGreen

damn Lewis that looks real nice! Those things are huge. hahah I like the pic of you holding the cola.... it looks like a damn club! :laugh:

How's the smell? and the strains are unknown, right?


----------



## swiftgt

well they worked out good in the end,thats all that counts!
i think if you had more space and your dwc was like 3 or 4 times bigger then you would have an easyer time with them,
but for your first time with the dwc im impresed, well done,
autos should be perfect for that dwc though,
which auto strains do you think you'll grow in the dwc?
did i tell you i got my outdoor planted today?
lots of hard work before 6am!
but had to get it finished before people started getting up outa bed!
just to make sure no one sees me!


----------



## Locked

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> damn Lewis that looks real nice! Those things are huge. hahah I like the pic of you holding the cola.... it looks like a damn club! :laugh:
> 
> How's the smell? and the strains are unknown, right?


Smell is pretty nice...skunky.... Strain is called dutch dope....


----------



## Locked

Just an update...it's hanging in the closet still drying... smell is no where near as strong as the White Dwarfs... I hve smoked some of it that has been speed dried in the microwave and it hits rather smoothly for being quick dried... the high is quite nice... energetic cerebral high... no where near as strong as the White Dwarf but very nice...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Sounds like a pleasant high. How much longer do you suppose you will be drying them out for?


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Sounds like a pleasant high. How much longer do you suppose you will be drying them out for?



Hey Mental... They are so thick and big that the drying process is going quite slowly... I left the door cracked a bit and I have a fan outside the closet door blowing air into it....maybe another 5 to 7 days I think....


----------



## Locked

Finally finished cleaning out the attic today and thought I wld post a pic of how thick the main stem got in the DWC...
The next time I use the DWC will be at the end of the summer/early fall I think... gonna grow Buddha White Dwarfs again and want to see what kind of  difference there will be between growing them in soil and in the DWC...shld be an interesting experiment...


----------



## Newbud

From seeing a side by side with coco and DWC i'd happily guess that you will near double your results as long as you get everything working well and have no problems.

On my side by side grow the DWC development was phenomenal


----------



## Locked

I agree Newbud...No doubt they grow bigger and yield more in the DWC... the DWC is a lot more intense and hands on though...less room for error and you hve to keep on top of the PH issues that can arise... I look forward to growing the Auto White Dwarfs in it though...


----------



## Locked

I figured I wld take a cpl pics of the fully cured girl in soil buds *before* me and the wife smoke it all....  Just a recap...she was a bonus seed from my first ever online seed buy...I hve learned so much since then about buying seeds online.... 

So here she is...Bonus Girl in Soil:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Newbud

Cool, you leave a lot a leaf on dont ya 
Its the smoke that counts though


----------



## Locked

Newbud said:
			
		

> Cool, you leave a lot a leaf on dont ya
> Its the smoke that counts though



Yeah... I kind of like to leave a bit of leaf on them.. kinda protects them a bit like a cocoon...plus when these were curing I also had the White Dwarfs going so these became the uncared for step-children....


----------



## zipflip

nice pull hamster.
  them buds look tasy to me man.
  and :holysheep: thats one hek of a thik stem  in thhe one pic.
 excellent cola shots too if i must say..  
  im jealous:hubba:


----------



## Locked

Thanks Zip....It's good smoke just not super potent... We smoked the last of the White Dwarf last night...very sad. Now I hve to wait for the SnowRyder and Russian Rocket Fuel finish to hve real good smoke again...paying for it is out of the question now...


----------



## smokybear

Some very nice budshots you have there. Too bad it's all gone right? I could never buy pot again after growing my own either. It's just not worth it. Great job my friend. Keep it up. Can't wait to see another garden. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Locked

Very true Smoky...Why spend 100 bucks on a 1/4 oz of whatever garbage is floating around with your local dealer when you can take that 100 and buy some beans with killer genetics and grow them out... I am just looking to find me a killer strain and then keep a mother plant and pull clones off her whenever I want....


----------



## 1stinline

my bad but thanks


----------



## Locked

No problem 1stinline...you shld start a thread with any questions you hve and people will be more then willing to help you out...that's what we do here...


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

just went tru da whole 1st grow i'll catch ur 2nd  n 3rd later 
just wanna say Way To Go Bro!!!
i'll be doing the same one day for now cfl...lol
peace


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> just went tru da whole 1st grow i'll catch ur 2nd  n 3rd later
> just wanna say Way To Go Bro!!!
> i'll be doing the same one day for now cfl...lol
> peace



Thanks Doc...I learned a lot that first grow...


----------



## grimmboss

hey dude in your pic it looks like you have something from stealth hydro.i was wondering i am having a problem with the hose manifold .it won't stay in place is there a proper fitting that goes on the submersilbe pump so the hose will stay upright and not want too turn. it seem it does not want stay in place.


----------



## Locked

grimmboss said:
			
		

> hey dude in your pic it looks like you have something from stealth hydro.i was wondering i am having a problem with the hose manifold .it won't stay in place is there a proper fitting that goes on the submersilbe pump so the hose will stay upright and not want too turn. it seem it does not want stay in place.



Yeah that's where I got that piece of junk...there was no fitting...it just attached over the lil nub...I pushed it on as far as it wld go...maybe if you glue your airstone to the bottom it will be less likely to come off? I hve not use that crap since my first grow..you can build better DWC setups yourself with parts from petsmart and home depot...


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Well it's my first grow indoors on a limited budget that seems to get bigger and bigger as i realize just how much is needed to do this properly... Bought some seeds online 1st...which was a mistake because having the seeds and no DWC hydro setup at the time left me bored and I germinated 2 of the "free" bonus seeds that were thrown in with the purchase in soil... I had these under 100 watt cfl's i bought from Lowes setup in one of the bathrooms until I cld come up with a grow cabinet...(my wife is very cool as she let me get away with this..lol) then the dwc kit came and I bought a cabinet from Lowes as well and put the 2 in soil in there with the hydro setup...I germinated 4 dutch dope seeds and put them in rockwool cubes in the DWC... only 2 took so after a week I germinated 2 more and put those in the 2 remaining cubes...so I pretty much hve 2 in soil at 5 weeks and 2 in the DWC at 2.5 weeks and the other 2 are at about a week... so that is where I am at...
> 
> At this point i hve figured out that i need to come up with an area for flowering as the grow cabinet is now too small for 6 plants..(not that I hve sexed them and know they are all female)... but even so I have 2 plants that will provided they are female be ready to flower way b4 the others...So I ordered a 600W HPS with digital ballast from HTGsupply and will create a flowering area in my attic since it is still winter and it's not hot up there now... They have all been vegged with CFL's from another hydro store..(pics included)
> Just wanted to get peeps feedback... I know I hve probably made many mistakes but thats ok... this is my first grow and I am willing to make mistakes in order to learn.... Thanks



We learn from our mistakes................I am determined to have a nice, good grow.  I refuse to give up.


----------



## Locked

Hungarian Gypsy said:
			
		

> We learn from our mistakes................I am determined to have a nice, good grow.  I refuse to give up.



Lol...this is an oldie but a goodie. Fun memories for sure. Every grow since for me has been a learning experience for me and I hope it stays that way. Part of the fun is learning new things and figuring out why certain things tend to happen at certain times or under certain conditions.

Don't ever gve up....good for you HG.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

het Hamster im looking to start a new grow.  but space is limeted and time is of the ecense so i wanna go with some autos.  I like strong indicas or sativas what do you recommend?  also did you notice your tempeture and humidity meter reads One 8 7 and 4 2 0  1-87.4 20 lol the made me laugh take care good friend!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

here is the picture   the one 87.4 20
187 420
you are always killing the competition 
bring out the plastic bags


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

o yeah where did you get your autos from? is it safe, discret I dont want my next door eighboor to know he is a law enforcemnt yikes! lol  i dont care im always real careful always have to be k buddy let me know what u up to where u at links? whats your newest creation.  u have come long ways my friend hope to hear from you soon laters


----------



## Locked

The Dr has dug up my first grow....

I didn't notice the numbers 420 in that meter until you pointed it out....very cool.   I am long removed from the world of Autos Dr....I don't see myself growing them again. I am a firm believer that you can get harvest from regular photo period plants almost as quick and the smoke will be of a higher quality, and the best part is you can hang onto an exact copy of your killer genetics via clone.   I used to get my Auto beans from Dope-seeds but they don't ship to the US anymore last I heard.  Herbies has good prices and a good selection of autos from what I hear.


----------



## cmd420

i didn't even realize that we have been doing this for about the same amount of time.. 

neat thread


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> The Dr has dug up my first grow....
> 
> I didn't notice the numbers 420 in that meter until you pointed it out....very cool.   I am long removed from the world of Autos Dr....I don't see myself growing them again. I am a firm believer that you can get harvest from regular photo period plants almost as quick and the smoke will be of a higher quality, and the best part is you can hang onto an exact copy of your killer genetics via clone.   I used to get my Auto beans from Dope-seeds but they don't ship to the US anymore last I heard.  Herbies has good prices and a good selection of autos from what I hear.



good to hear from you... so my ext question is what seeds should I go with... Ive had some of the best genetics But right now I can only do seeds...  I was thinking some auto be done in 2 months n stop growing till im running out but your idea makes me wanna try some regular seeds... do you have anything in mind?  may be some blueberry by dj short huh? what else is there?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

If you are just getting going, why not start a couple autos and a couple reg plants (separate containers)?  You can veg the photoperiod plants with the autos while they are flowering.  When the autos are done, you can flower the reg plants.  Take some clones of the reg plants before you flower and you will have free plants.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

that's a great idea perfect what strains tho there is so many.  I was thinking 

kc mango seeds are only 2 dollar each
   and some bomb berry  4.50 each ( blueberry hybrid easier to grow)

 theyll tro in some free seeds lemon skunk by green house feminized and some big bud

what else should I add

from the folowing choices:

blueberry
white widow 
ak47
land race afghani kush
hindu kush
skunk #1

maybe a purple strain i love their flavors same with the blues
I love indicas 
I love short plant and short finishes

there now im out of here


----------

